# Inheritance law in Portugal



## Mauro22 (8 mo ago)

Portugal Inheritance law
Living outside of Portugal
Just wondering how inheritance would work if cousin passes away with no will no parents no spouse no kids.
Does it revert back to aunts and uncles of the individual.
If aunt or uncle deceased does the inheritance end there or does it go to uncle/aunt living spouse or to her children.

Complicated situation I’ve been told two different ways I’ve been told laws have changed. Know one seems to 100% percent sure.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you want legal advice then get it from a lawyer rather then some interwebs forum.


----------

